# Palm Springs/Palm Desert Restaurant in Entertainment book



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope that I'm posting this is the right area and that this is appropriate.

I like to use the Entertainment book for Fine Dining.  I buy one every year for my home town.  I have bought the out-of-state version a couple of times and found that they use exactly the same Plastic card.  So I started using my home location card on vacations.  The problem is that I don't have the names and card number for the restaurants.  So I don't know who is in the book and who isn't in the Palm Desert area.  I could buy a book for $30, but the last time that I did for that area, there were only a few fine dining restaurants in Palm Desert.  I'm wondering if anyone here bought a Palm Springs/Palm Desert Entertainment book and could let me know the names of the restaurants that are in the front of the book (the fine dining section that uses the card rather than coupons).  

If it is of a more general interest (and allowed by the moderator) I could post the names of the San Diego restaurants and their associated card number.  San Diego has several dozen fine dining restaurants listed in the Entertainment book.  

BTW, I have no affiliation or financial interest in the Entertainment book or any restaurants.  I'm just a "frugal" (or cheap if you like) diner.  :whoopie:


----------



## Bob B (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a link to that book. Looks like it is currently on sale. Restaurants are listed so you can see what is available.

http://inland-empire.entertainment.com/discount/browse.shtml


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2012)

*Inland Empire version*

Thanks Bob,

I took a look at the link that you provided and I only found 4 that were even somewhat close to the Palm Springs area.  I'm wondering if that is all that there are or if the preview feature just shows some of them.  Maybe the inland empire area is so big that there are only 4 restaurants in Palm Springs/Indio/Palm Desert, etc.  In contrast, San Diego has over 60 restaurants that use the (fine dining) card.

There may be more restaurants in PS that are in the book but which use a coupon.  I was hoping to use my San Diego card as the cards are "universal" and can be used anywhere in the US.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, the list wasn't very impressive. There are usually some early bird discounts for some pretty good dinners in the area. We particularly enjoyed the Chop House in Palm Desert and the Cliff House in La Quinta. Do a search for some restaurant suggestions in the Palm Desert area on this board. I did some reviews each of the last couple of years.

Holler if you have any more questions.


----------

